# Moving to the US shortly



## Fran (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi I am new to the forum and am moving to the US early September. I will be living in Poughkeepsie, NY. If anyone knows much about this ares would love to know a bit more about. I am moving from Melbourne Australia. 

Any information I may need to know about the States will be greatly appreciated. Getting a little nervous now..

Cya
Fran


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and congratulations on your move.

There are so many things that will be different, I don't know where to start. So I'll settle for the weather. It is cold there in the winter. Think snow.

Are you moving on a corporate transfer? Poughkeepsie makes me think IBM.


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to the forum.
google the area yu are going to and you will find lots of information which will include newpapers, transportation, events ect......


----------



## SassyParamedic (Jun 24, 2008)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR is what comes to mind when i think NY !!!!!


----------

